

HN Admin: I have apparently been mistakenly flagged or banned - richardofyork

I just noticed today that a comment I posted on a HN story is not being shown unless I am logged in. I noticed this while visiting from my iPad. Here is the link to my comment:
https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5435565<p>I am guessing that my username has been flagged somehow. If so, I am pretty sure this was a mistake. Could you look into this?<p>Thanks.
======
sp332
Strange that that single comment is dead. Usually if a user is hellbanned,
this submission wouldn't show up either.

Tip: if you go to your HN prefs and enable "showdead" you can see comments
from hellbanned users.

~~~
richardofyork
That is strange indeed. I think what might have flagged the previous comment
was: I initially posted the comment in reply to the wrong person. So I deleted
it and reposted it in response to the correct person.

~~~
sp332
Oh! well if you post the same comment twice, the second is automatically
deaded. You have to delete the first one before you can repost it somewhere
else.

~~~
richardofyork
Ah ha, so that must be the issue. I am relieved, now that I know the reason
for the problem. Thanks, sp332.

